# 2 R.L. Allan Bibles - Like New - Fire Sale prices



## DMcFadden (Mar 15, 2011)

I have decided to downsize my Bibles and only keep exemplars of each translation which I intend to actually use (as opposed to "collect").

If anyone is interested, you can pick up two of my like-new (with the box) R.L. Allan Bibles, both KJV.

The Longprimer French Morocco Black retails for $181, you can have it for $65.

The Oxford Brevier Blackface (brown) is highland goatskin and feels like "butta." It retails for $181, you can have it for $75.

There is NOTHING wrong with either of these Bibles. But, with some of my recent acquisitions, I'm trying to get rid of my "collectables" in favor of what will actually be used. Knowing that some of our PB brethren are on a tight budget, they were priced to bless those who might actually use them.

First come, first served; shipping included within the U.S.


*Oxford Longprimer Ref Edition (KJV) French Morocco-Black
$181.00 * 
French Morocco gilt page edges with dictionary of proper names, subject index and concordance, colored Oxford maps. This is considered to be Allan's premier Reference Edition. It's a marvelous Bible with a dark, clear typeface that makes for easy readability. 
An excellent value. Durable French Morocco Leather-which will become more pliable-with all of the craftsmanship of the highland goatskin Bibles. This has become one of our favorite Bibles because of its craftsmanship and affordability. French Morocco has encased Sacred Scripture for centuries and is an extremely durable binding.

*Allan-Oxford Brevier Blackface Edition (Highland Goatskin)20BR
$189.66 *

Dark brown Highland goatskin (same color as the ESV1BR) with full yapp edges, leather lined inside in dark brown, with cyclopedic concordance. This is one of our favorite personal size Bibles. The typeface is bold and sharp. The highland goatskin (also known as Natural Morocco) binding is extremely supple. An excellent choice for an Allan.
India paper 
Black letter type 
Center column references 
2 Ribbon markers
Art gilt edges 
Self-pronouncing text 
italics for inserted text
Readable bold type 
Oxford maps 
5.25 inches x 7.5 x 1

If you would like to check out high res photographs of these Bibles, http://www.evangelicalbible.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2011)

Dennis,
I'll take the Longprimer if you still have it.


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## baron (Mar 15, 2011)

Guess I'm to late. lol


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2011)

Gone already? 

I've been holding out for the Brevier Clarendon with the cyclopedic concordance but would have been tempted to go with the Longprimer at that price. Having seen pictures of the Blackface, I think J. Mark Bertrand is right that that the typeface and the self pronouncing text is a love it or hate it proposition and I couldn't see using it regularly.


----------

